# Brenner-, Wolfgangs-, oder Irrsee



## dorsch11 (29. Juni 2011)

Hallo allerseits!
Ich plane für nächstes Jahr einen Angelurlaub mit einem Freund von mir.
Aber das wichtigste fehlt mir noch: DER SEE
Er sollte in Österreich sein und gut zu erreichen sein, bestenfalls 1-2 Stunden von der Dt. Grenze bei Passau.
Er sollte nicht zugebaut sein und das Wasser sehr sauber sein.
In der näheren Auswahl sind die 3 oben genannten Seen, ihr könnt aber auch andere Vorschläge bringen.

Danke im Vorraus
Simon


----------



## rob (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Brenner-, Wolfgangs-, oder Irrsee*

servus!

ich würde dir den irrsee empfehlen, infos findest du hier:

http://www.sab.at/

lg rob


----------



## dorsch11 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Brenner-, Wolfgangs-, oder Irrsee*

Diese Seite kenne ich schon aber trotzdem danke


----------



## dorsch11 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brenner-, Wolfgangs-, oder Irrsee*

Kennt denn keiner diese Seen? Ihr könnt auch selbst Vorschläge machen!!!


----------



## dorsch11 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brenner-, Wolfgangs-, oder Irrsee*

Son scheiß hier!
Will mir keiner helfen oder könnt ihr es nicht?


----------



## buddy01 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brenner-, Wolfgangs-, oder Irrsee*

Hallo, 
Brennersee kenn ich leider nicht. 
Wolfgangsee war ich früher oft fischen in der Strobler Bucht.  Gefangen hab ich große Döbel, Brachsen und Schleien.  
Vom Boot aus hab ich bisher nur 1x zu Saisonbeginn das Saiblingszupfen probiert. Wir haben auch gefangen, aber nur ziemlich kleine Saiblinge.  

Irrsee war ich schon lange nicht mehr, da man ohne Boot dort keine wirkliche Chance zum Fischen hat. Boot ausleihen ist relativ teuer und geeignete stellen zum Slippen für das eigene Boot sind mir keine bekannt - wird es aber sicher geben - leider nicht dort wo ich damals geangelt habe. 

Damals auf jedenfall war der See Top auf Weissfische, Karpfen, Hecht, Schleien und natürlich Renken. Hab dort überhaupt meine erste Reinanke gefangen - und das tags über beim Posenfischen auf Schleien mit einem Maiskorn + Made


----------



## posengucker (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brenner-, Wolfgangs-, oder Irrsee*



dorsch11 schrieb:


> Son scheiß hier!
> Will mir keiner helfen oder könnt ihr es nicht?



Mit deiner Ausdrucksweise bist du in Österreich sicherlich herzlich willkommen #q


----------



## hkroiss (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brenner-, Wolfgangs-, oder Irrsee*

Hallo,
ich fische schon ein paar Jahre am Irrsee und kann ihn Dir wirklich empfehlen.
Wenn Du dorthin willst, dann solltest Du aber schon ein Boot mithaben. Plätze am Ufer sind eher rar, da es ja auch einen großen Schilfgürtel gibt  - am Südufer gibts ein paar.

Zu fangen gibt's hauptsächlich Hechte, Karpfen und Reinanken.
Soweit ich weiß, kannst Du in Zell am Moos dein eigenes Boot einbringen.

LG Harald


----------



## dorsch11 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brenner-, Wolfgangs-, oder Irrsee*

Danke für die Antworten.
Ich würde auf einem Bauernhof wohnen, der immer 2 Boote zur Verfügung hat.
Welche Methode hättest du gedacht? Kunst oder Naturköder...

LG Simon


----------



## hkroiss (2. August 2011)

*AW: Brenner-, Wolfgangs-, oder Irrsee*

Also ich nehm' zum Schleppfischen eigentlich meist Kunstköder - Wobbler so ab 18- 25 cm. Mit kleineren habe ich keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht.
Manchmal nehm' ich auch einen Köderfisch am Stocker-System. Hat sich nicht so sehr bewehrt. Liegt aber vielleicht auch daran, dass ich diesen eher seltener verwende.

LG Harald


----------



## dorsch11 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Brenner-, Wolfgangs-, oder Irrsee*

Danke für den Tipp!
Für den Urlaub in 2 Wochen werde ich mir auf jedenfall noch ein Schleppsystem zulegen und ein oder zwei Posen wären warscheinlich auch nicht schlecht...
Kunstköder habe ich eigentlich zur genüge und um die Versorgung an Köderfischen muss ich mir auch keine Sorge machen.
Da ich letztes Jahr schon am Irrsee war, zu dieser Zeit aber noch nicht so sehr geangelt habe, sondern nur bisschen Mais in Ufernäher gebadet und die Stelle bei dem Bauernhof auf dem ich wohne hat sich als perfektes Gewässer für Rotaugen und Rotfedern herausgestellt.

LG Simon

PS: wenn du noch was weißt was ich unbedingt brauche schreib einfach...


----------

